# Patrick Rothfuss??????



## Eluixa (Apr 1, 2009)

His new book is unlinked on Amazon. 
We've read 'Name of the wind', like two years ago. The second got put on hold. It was supposed to come out on the sixteenth of April, 'Wise man's fear'.

Does anyone know what is going on?


----------



## Niritoiwa (Apr 1, 2009)

The release date was a fake. He hasn't even finished book 2 yet, so it will probably be another year or so before comes out.
Which sucks cause I really look forward to that book. But if it is as good as the Name of the Wind it definitely worth the wait.


----------



## Eluixa (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks! I bet the people preordering at Amazon are even more upset than us. Oops. 
The was a fantastic book though. I will wait for another of that caliber.


----------



## Ungood (Apr 2, 2009)

He wrote about it on his blog, It's no big thing.


----------



## DarkDyer (Apr 2, 2009)

I absolutely loved his book. I heard that he decided to scrap what he was doing and start over when he saw the public clamoring for his first book.


----------



## Ungood (Apr 2, 2009)

Just a minor revision, not a rewrite.


----------



## VinrAlfakyn (May 21, 2009)

From his blog May 11th:

"Lastly, for those of you that care about this sort of thing, I got the first draft of book two finished Manuscript printed and mailed to my editor two hours before I got on my plane. To say it was a bit of a rush doesn't really convey the frantic nature of the past two weeks of my life.

The manuscript is a beast, by the way."

He also has a picture of the manuscript, but you can go to his blog if you want to see it.


----------



## DarkDyer (May 26, 2009)

Great book, btw.


----------



## Crazed Scribe (May 26, 2009)

Loved "name of the wind". I hope the next one's a big long book, I like books that you can really get stuck in to


----------

